# Element 07- bei wem hält die Schwinge noch?



## Olibiker (26. September 2009)

Fahre ein Element 2007 noch mit der ersten Schwinge. 
Da gab es ja mal Probleme. Waren das Ausnahmen? 
Ich schau regelmäßig nach. Aber bis jetzt alles ok. 
Wie schauts bei euch aus?

Gruß
Olibiker


----------



## subdiver (28. September 2009)

Bei meinem Element 50 von 2007 hält die Schwinge noch 
Seit ca. 11.000 km und ca. 200.000 HM .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olibiker (29. September 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Bei meinem Element 50 von 2007 hält die Schwinge noch
> Seit ca. 11.000 km und ca. 200.000 HM .



Aha, da geht also noch was.


----------



## otterf (30. September 2009)

dito...  



subdiver schrieb:


> Bei meinem Element 50 von 2007 hält die Schwinge noch
> Seit ca. 11.000 km und ca. 200.000 HM .


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Oktober 2009)

Was soll´s denn für Probleme mit der Schwinge geben?


----------



## Olibiker (2. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal hier im Element Thread:



Tobias_RV schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider musste ich gestern auch beim Radputzen einen Riss in der Schwinge feststellen. Bereich Kenntenstrebe, rechts, Tretlager. Auf Höhe des Mittleren Kettenblatts, auf einer Länge von etwa 1-2 cm.
> Werde heute zu meinem Bike Händler gehen.


----------

